# Déclaration d'Impôts



## g.chanteloup (10 Mai 2006)

J'ai fait l'an dernier ma déclaration sans aucun problème.Cette année, je reçois un message m'indiquant que je ne possède pas JVM ou que ma version de navigateur est incompatible.J'ai essayé avec mozilla, firefox, safari, internet explorer, netscape sans succès. Au secours.Je suis sous OS 10.2.8 sur iMAC


----------



## Original-VLM (10 Mai 2006)

Salut Môssieur, 

Alors, si tu as ce message c'est que tu ne possède pas la Machine Virtuelle Java.

Tu trouveras ton bonheur ici : 

http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/java/

Si tu as d'autres questions n'hésites pas


----------



## g.chanteloup (10 Mai 2006)

Merci;je vais essayer.


----------



## g.chanteloup (10 Mai 2006)

Hélas, la configuration requise est OS 10.4; je suis un peu court avec mon vieil OS2.


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2006)

Et là http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/java141update1formacosx.html ça ne passe pas avec ta 10.2.8 ?
Pour ta config, ça doit passer :
"Système d'exploitation	 Navigateurs
Mac OS 9	Mozilla 1.3.1 WaMcom
Mac OS 10.1 à 10.3	Netscape Navigator 7, Mozilla 1.6 et suivants, Firefox 1.0 et 1.5
Mac OS 10.4	Safari 2*, Mozilla 1.6 et suivants, Firefox 1.0 et 1.5"


----------



## Original-VLM (11 Mai 2006)

Tiens au passage, y a pas la MAJ de Java via la Mise a Jour des Logiciels sous Jaguar ou quoI?


----------



## g.chanteloup (11 Mai 2006)

Merci,j'ai pu charger la mise à jour de JAVA mais DGI me renvoie toujours dans mes buts: "installer JVM"


----------



## kurut (12 Mai 2006)

As tu importé ton certificat dans firefox et peux tu accéder à ton espace abonné avec firefox ?

Si tu vas sur www.java.com, tu passes le test d'inqtallation de la JVM ?


----------



## desertea (12 Mai 2006)

Pour ma part, j'ai du repasser sur mon vieux PC.
La télédéclaration se deroule normalement, jusqu'à la fin, puis impossible de cliquer sur le bouton "signature" (rien ne se passe) !!!   



Sur PC, la déclaration est passée sans problème. Il est tout de même dommage, d'être confronté à ce genre de problème.  

Enfin.....


----------



## kurut (12 Mai 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai du repasser sur mon vieux PC.
> La télédéclaration se deroule normalement, jusqu'à la fin, puis impossible de cliquer sur le bouton "signature" (rien ne se passe) !!!
> 
> 
> ...


C'est sur un Mac Intel que tu n'arrives pas ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Mai 2006)

Je l'ai fait hier soir sur mon mac, sous aucun probleme. J'ai utilisé Deer Park, une version de Firefox optimisé G4. Je n'ai rencontré aucune difficulté


----------



## yvos (12 Mai 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, j'ai du repasser sur mon vieux PC.
> La télédéclaration se deroule normalement, jusqu'à la fin, puis impossible de cliquer sur le bouton "signature" (rien ne se passe) !!!
> 
> 
> ...



en ce qui me concerne, ça a merdouillé, et le problème était vraissemblablement du à Safari...le certificat fonctionne mal. Du coup, en exportant le certificat et en l'important dans firefox, tout a fonctionné parfaitement. Système: Ibook G4 - OsX.4.6


----------



## Mactaly (12 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, en exportant le certificat et en l'important dans firefox, tout a fonctionné parfaitement. Système: Ibook G4 - OsX.4.6



Salut à tous, 

J'aimerais savoir quel est le détail de la manip' que tu as fait Yvos pour importer tes certificats de Safari vers Firefox parce que pour ma part c'est impossible :hein: 
J'ai essayé d'importer à partir des "préférences" Firefox puis "avancé" puis "afficher les certificats" puis "importer" mais le trousseau d'accès reste grisé (donc impossible à sélectionner). 
Après ça  j'ai essayé d'importer le _"fichier.p12"_ du dossier "teleir" (qui se trouve sur le DD) et là c'est possible jusqu'au moment où il me demande le "_mot de passe portable de sécurité protégeant le certificat de sécurité et la clé privée"_. Quand j'essaie de rentrer le mot de passe administrateur du IB j'ai le message "mot de passe PK11 est incorrect"
Est-ce que ça vous parle ?? PK 11 c'est pas le module de cryptage utilisé par Firefox ??? et dans ce cas comment je fais obtenir le mot de passe ? :mouais: 

Merci d'avance


----------



## desertea (12 Mai 2006)

J'essayerai l'année prochaine !!!!  

Si tu n'arrives pas à importer ton certificat, je pense que le plus simple (c'est ce que j'ai fait) est de résilier ton abonnement puis de réouvrir ton espace client.
Tu auras un nouveau certificat (tout neuf).
Pour ma part, je l'ai fait sur un PC, mais si j'avais su que sur Firefox cela fonctionnait !!!!


Donc tu ouvres Firefox, tu te désabonnes, puis tu réouvres ton espace client. Le certificat ira au bon endroit. (cela prend une minute)


----------



## kurut (12 Mai 2006)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quel est le détail de la manip' que tu as fait Yvos pour importer tes certificats de Safari vers Firefox parce que pour ma part c'est impossible :hein:
> J'ai essayé d'importer à partir des "préférences" Firefox puis "avancé" puis "afficher les certificats" puis "importer" mais le trousseau d'accès reste grisé (donc impossible à sélectionner).
> ...


Pour info, oublie le dossier teleir, ce n'est plus utilisé cette année.
Si tu as refait ton certificat avec Safari, il est dans le trousseau d'accès.
Pour l'exporter de là, dans le trousseau, sélectionne mes certificats, clique sur ton certificat puis ficher exporter, indique la destination, définit éventuellement un mot de passe d'exportation. Voilà c'est exporté. Tu n'as plus qu'à importer ton certificat dans Firefox.


----------



## g.chanteloup (12 Mai 2006)

Merci à tous. ca marche aujourd'hui mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi.Peut-être que le problème était chez DGI.


----------



## Mactaly (12 Mai 2006)

kurut a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'exporter de là, dans le trousseau, sélectionne mes certificats, clique sur ton certificat puis ficher exporter, indique la destination, définit éventuellement un mot de passe d'exportation. Voilà c'est exporté. Tu n'as plus qu'à importer ton certificat dans Firefox.



Ben non justement :hein:  "exporter" est grisé quand je fais la manip' donc impossible d'exporter le(s) certificats sélectionné(s) :hein: 
C'est à vous arracher les cheveux, tous ces efforts pour qu'au final on me prélève des impôts  

Est-ce qu'en supprimant les certificats, je peux refaire une demande sur le site de la DGI ?? J'ai vu qu'on demandait le numéro de télédéclarant pour pouvoir s'abonner à nouveau ce qui signifie que les certificats sont enregistrés par numéro de payeur d'impôt. En gros si je supprime les certif' le site de la DGI ne le verra pas et ne pourrais toujours pas avoir de nouvelles autorisations ??


----------



## Mactaly (12 Mai 2006)

kurut a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'exporter de là, dans le trousseau, sélectionne mes certificats, clique sur ton certificat puis ficher exporter, indique la destination, définit éventuellement un mot de passe d'exportation. Voilà c'est exporté. Tu n'as plus qu'à importer ton certificat dans Firefox.



Ben non justement :hein:  "exporter" est grisé quand je fais la manip' donc impossible d'exporter le(s) certificats sélectionné(s) :hein: 
C'est à vous arracher les cheveux, tous ces efforts pour qu'au final on me prélève des impôts  

Est-ce qu'en supprimant les certificats, je peux refaire une demande sur le site de la DGI ?? J'ai vu qu'on demandait le numéro de télédéclarant pour pouvoir s'abonner à nouveau ce qui signifie que les certificats sont enregistrés par numéro de payeur d'impôt. En gros si je supprime les certif' le site de la DGI ne le verra pas et ne pourrais toujours pas avoir de nouvelles autorisations ??


----------



## kurut (12 Mai 2006)

Tu cliques bien sur ton certificat (ton nom en fait) pour le sélectionner avant d'exporter ?


----------



## jpetit2 (12 Mai 2006)

Aucun problème pour moi. J'ai passé 2 minutes à trouver la bonne version de ma pointe bic noire. J'ai pas eu de problème de liaison ni de machine virtuelle bien que virtuellement, je soie contributeur net à cette magnifique entreprise appelée IRPP. Quant à la signature, le plus dur a été de faire monter mon épouse d'un étage! C'est vrai aussi que j'aurais pu descendre ce fameux étage! J'ai ensuite mis les documents dans mon enveloppe, rédigé l'adresse du centre (ça, c'est le plus long) et je suis parti poster mon courrier. En plus, j'ai donc dépensé du fric en essence! Oui mais voilà, j'suis vachement content : j'ai rencontré devant la poste une ancienne camarade d'études que je n'avais pas vu depuis longtemps et nous sommes allés prendre _*un pot*_ ensemble...et ça, les gars, ça n'a pas de prix.


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Mai 2006)

Il semble qu'il y ai un problème avec les mac Intel. J'ai essayé de faire ma déclaration sur mon iMac Intel et j'ai eu le problème du bouton "signer" qui restait sans effet aussi bien sur Safari que sur Firefox. Je suis alors passé sur mon PowerBook et là aucun problème... Il doit y avoir des problèmes de compatibilité avec OS X x86...


----------



## kurut (12 Mai 2006)

Ta version de Firefox est bien pour Mac Intel ? (Firefox / A propos de Firefox, tu dois voir PPC ou Intel) ?


----------



## Mactaly (12 Mai 2006)

Bien heureux celui utilisa son stylo  .... aucune enigme à résoudre, aucun mystère à percer... mais celui-là n'aura pas la satisfaction d'avoir gain de cause sur la machine  en même temps, croiser une camarade de classe devant la poste, ça doit le faire!

Sinon, pour ceux qui veulent continuer à surfer sur la vague de l'évolution (hihihi) et à résoudre les problèmes existentiels que nous a posé la DGI, sur les bons conseils de la communauté, j'ai tout supprimé (certificats et résiliation d'abonnement sur le site de DGI) et ô miracle, ça a fonctionné.

Jusqu'au fameux Java ou JVM qu'il fallait télécharger mais comme je suis une bille en anglais, j'ai pas compris ce que disait le site d'apple : pas vu là où il fallait cliquer et quand j'ai cliqué je me suis retrouvée là puis je me suis mise à chercher un JVM pour OS X 10.3.9 et là je vous assure que ce fut un grand moment de solitude ... forcément quand on parle pas anglais :rateau: 
Donc suis repartie vers le site de la DGI qui après m'avoir envoyée valser 2 fois en me disant qu'il me fallait le JVM, a (par un miracle dont seul Dieu doit avoir les clés)  fini par accepter d'enregistrer ma déclaration  

Morale de l'histoire : pas besoin de JVM quand on est sous OS 10.3.9 et qu'on a téléchargé Firefox!  

Bon courage à ceux qui vont se lancer dans cette grande aventure de la déclaration d'impôts par internet


----------



## kurut (13 Mai 2006)

Si si, sous Mac avec Firefox, JVM obligatoire. Il devait mal la prendre en charge.
Sous Windows avec IE, on peut passer par un contrôle ActiveX.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Mai 2006)

kurut a dit:
			
		

> Ta version de Firefox est bien pour Mac Intel ? (Firefox / A propos de Firefox, tu dois voir PPC ou Intel) ?



Oui oui les dernières versions de tous les softs sur les deux machines...


----------



## Loran.geo (14 Mai 2006)

Depuis 2 ans je déclarais sur internet sans souci, en 5 minutes. Cette année, je le sentais mal, je ne sais pas pourquoi, peut-être cette histoire de certificat à refaire... je l'avais fait pourtant, et cela avait marché.

Et aujourd'hui, le site des impôts me dit que ma configuration n'est pas supportée. Faut dire, j'ai un truc super exotique : *mac OS 10.3.9 et Safari* !

Incompréhensible... 

Quand on voit la liste des OS supportés, et des navigateurs, je m'interroge... et je me dis que ça ne vient sûrement pas de Mr Breton et des collègues du ministère, mais plutôt de Mr Jobs. C'est triste, je l'aimais bien mon Safari sous Panther, mais apparemment il n'intéresse plus personne...


----------



## kurut (14 Mai 2006)

Safari est compatible à partir de la version 2 uniquement.


----------



## litle_big_one (14 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai un G5, dernier systeme et safari 2, celà ne marche pas, celà bloque lors de la signature.

Appel à la hotline, oui, il y a un pb avec safari, passez par firefox !

Je suis passé par firefox et nickel, c'est tout bon;

Ps, pas réussi à exporter le certificat, j'ai donc du l'annuler et le recréer sous firefox.

bob


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il semble qu'il y ai un problème avec les mac Intel. J'ai essayé de faire ma déclaration sur mon iMac Intel et j'ai eu le problème du bouton "signer" qui restait sans effet aussi bien sur Safari que sur Firefox. Je suis alors passé sur mon PowerBook et là aucun problème... Il doit y avoir des problèmes de compatibilité avec OS X x86...



Moi pareil sous Safari. Quant à Firefox, il me demande d'installer Java JVM. :mouais: 

Alors, qu'il aille se faire voir. Je vais signer ma déclaration papier et la déposer au centre des impôts du coin.


----------



## mOOnSlide (15 Mai 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil sous Safari. Quant à Firefox, il me demande d'installer Java JVM. :mouais:



euh en quoi est ce genant d'installer Java ? :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> euh en quoi est ce genant d'installer Java ? :rose:



Parce qu'avec Safari, il ne me le demande pas.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2006)

Simplement parce qu'il doit déjà être installé pour Safari


----------



## cmatrit (15 Mai 2006)

Pas de problèmes l'an passé, et là mystère????

Java qu'il me faut aussi. Simplement à part des versions "java Tiger", rien pour cet OS chez mac.

Je sais que j'ai la vue qui baisse, mais enfin... 

Alors si l'un de vous à l'obligeance de m'indiquer le chemin...avant que je ne tue le chien...  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SergeD (15 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir, j'ai eu le même problème en 10.3.9
il y a 2 endroits pour les plugins java:
1 - dans Disque --> Bibliothèque --> Internet plugins (pour l'ensemble du système)
2 - dans Maison --> Bibliothèque --> Internet plugins (pour un utilisateur)

dans 1 j'avais 3 plugins Java
dans 2 j'avais 3 plugins java mais trés anciens.
j'ai mis à la corbeille les 3 plugins de 2 et tout fonctionne.

les 3 plugins sont:
java applet plugin enabler
java.applet.plugin
javaplugincocoa.bundle.

un test java http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml


----------



## cmatrit (16 Mai 2006)

merci, , j'essaye de ce pas....


----------



## fantax (17 Mai 2006)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quel est le détail de la manip' que tu as fait Yvos pour importer tes certificats de Safari vers Firefox parce que pour ma part c'est impossible :hein:



v. dans ce post:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139278


----------



## 13em (18 Mai 2006)

j'ai eu le même problème sous mac intel que ce soit sous safari ou sous firefox, la version java (j'ai la dernière) n'est pas installée ou pas supportée ! J'ai donc fait ma déclaration comme l'an dernier sur PC après avoir exporté mon certificat qui s'est promené de firfox à safari, puis à firefox version PC !


----------



## SergeD (19 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,
le problème de signature sur iMac Intel serait règlé,
voir ce lien http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=170593&st=92

je ne peux pas tester mac Intel indisponible jusqu'a mardi.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2006)

g.chanteloup a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous. ca marche aujourd'hui mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi.Peut-être que le problème était chez DGI.




Pareil que g.chanteloup
Hier, Safari 2.0.3 et Mac OS X 10.4.4, ma signature ne passait pas.
Aujourd'hui je refais de la même manière, toujour avec Safari, et ma signature passe bien. Va t'en comprnedre qch !!!
Moralité : si ça ne marche pas aujourd'hui on ne risque rien à recommencer le lendemain !

Sly54


----------



## Darklight (19 Mai 2006)

Ca ne vient pas du Mac Intel, j'ai un imac G3 10.3.9 et j'ai eu lemême probleme. Par contre verifie que tu possedes la dernieres mise a jour de Quick Time. En passant de la 7.0.4 à 7.1, le probleme a completement disparu.

Sinon, essaie aussi sur Camino, ca peut fonctionner&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2006)

Darklight a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne vient pas du Mac Intel, j'ai un imac G3 10.3.9 et j'ai eu lemême probleme. Par contre verifie que tu possedes la dernieres mise a jour de Quick Time. En passant de la 7.0.4 à 7.1, le probleme a completement disparu.
> 
> Sinon, essaie aussi sur Camino, ca peut fonctionner



C'est vrai que ca ne vient pas du Mac Intel puisque j'ai un iMac g5. Par contre je suis déjà en QuickTime 7.1, et pourtant hier ça a été le binz. Mais pas aujourd'hui.
Les mysères de l'informatique !..

Sly54


----------



## JediMac (24 Mai 2006)

J'essaie en vain de télédéclarer depuis Safari 2, sur un iMac G5.
J'arrive à débuter la procédure avec FireFox, mais comme j'ai lu que Safari était compatible, j'ai tenté le coup avec lui.
J'ai exporté/importé mon certificat depuis FF vers Safari, mais quand je veux accéder à mon espace, paf : "Le certificat présente une erreur inconnue. Veuillez indiquer le code erreur à votre administrateur système."
J'ai donc résilié mon abonnement depuis FF pour me réabonner avec Safari et ça a fonctionné. Mais quand je veux accéder à mon espace, repaf : "Le certificat présente une erreur inconnue. Veuillez indiquer le code erreur à votre administrateur système."
Donc là je séche    !

Une idée ?


----------



## JediMac (24 Mai 2006)

Après un court chat sur le site des impôts, la solution était "ben passez donc sur FF" .


----------



## Laurent_h (25 Mai 2006)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Ps, pas réussi à exporter le certificat, j'ai donc du l'annuler et le recréer sous firefox.
> ...



Bonjour, 

J'ai moi aussi eu des soucis avec safari --> Annulation du certificat sur le site des impots
Par contre, il est toujours dans mon trousseau...
Comment faire pour le supprimer du trousseau ?

Merci à tous


----------



## Camel (25 Mai 2006)

Bon, mon mas est équipé d'un processeur Intel.... Sous Firefox ou Safari, la déclaration bloque eu moment de la signer (pas de certificat à sélectionner).

Par contre, d'après ce que j'ai lu (ici et sur macbidouille aussi), les mac équipés de PPC peuvent faire la télédéclaration...

Pour les possesseur d'intel, la seule solution que j'ai lu consistait à passer sous windows via bootcamp et d'effectuer sa télédéclaration comme ça.....

S'il y a une autre solution pour les mac intel, je suis preneur !


----------



## kabeha (25 Mai 2006)

Avec iMac G3, 10.3 je bloque pour signer avec Camino.

Si j'essaie de passer avec FireFox ou Safari : "aucun certificat n'est présent dans votre navigateur".

Comment faire ?


----------



## Hérisson (26 Mai 2006)

Bah ça me rassure, car je me suis planter avec safari, et je voulais télécharger firefox, mais bon je crois que je vais aller la poster


----------



## Hérisson (27 Mai 2006)

je suppose que OS 10.4.6 avec safari 2.0.3  sont une combinaison gagnante mais moi j'ai pas réussi. J'ai rempli le formulaire pour avoir le certificat et la bug tout allait bien mais dans une fenêtre mon certificat est reconnu et dans l'autre non à devenir dingue. alors j'ai abandonné


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2006)

safari bug depuis qq tps chez moi et apparemment je ne suis pas la seule:hein: j'attends la prochaine version du coup  pour la déclaration idem, une vraie prise de tête :casse: donc j'vais la déposer direct dans leur BAL


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2006)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Après un court chat sur le site des impôts, la solution était "ben passez donc sur FF" .



Il est à noter que sur le site des impots, c'est annoncé dans la page Compatiblité noir sur blanc que Safari _peut poser des pb_ et qu'il est conseillé de passer par firefox 



			
				Avertissement a dit:
			
		

> Attention
> Les configurations ci après ne garantissent pas toujours un fonctionnement dans des conditions optimales :
> 
> * *Mac OS 10.4 avec Safari 2 est compatible, toutefois cette configuration ne permet pas dutiliser plusieurs certificats (choix dans la liste de certificats impossible). Si vous possédez plusieurs certificats, nous vous conseillons de vous abonner avec un autre navigateur.
> ...



Aucun pb avec Firefox.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2006)

un autre topo legerement different sur le procédé ( expliqué simplement)
 même s'il ne précise pas l'OS 
museler le blocage du site des impots


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Mai 2006)

Comme de toute façon la plupart des gens qui ont déjà déclaré sur internet on un certificat qui date d'avant août 2005, celui-ci n'est plus valable... Alors poum on vérifie qu'on à bien la dernière version de FF, on fait un beau certificat tout neuf de 2006 et hop on déclare...tout marche impec.... En tout cas chez moi sur un G3 en 10.3.9 !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Mai 2006)

bon c'est la merdasse sous safari...donc annulation sous safari du certificat et à refaire sous Firefox...


----------



## kleindoeil (31 Mai 2006)

salut, 
j'ai eu aujourd'hui la hotline du site de la DGI : de l'accueil standard on m'a passé le technicien supérieur qui m'a expliqué qu'au moment où ils mettaient en place le procédé du certificat de cette année, les macintel sortaient. Et donc ils n'ont pas eu le temps de développer le certificat pour les macintels.
Comme quoi ça paraît simple des fois les explications des informaticiens.
il me conseille de faire ma télédéclaration sur un autre ordi qu'un macintel.
Il suffit juste de supprimer son certif sur son ordi et en recréer un sur autre ordi. Il m'a certifié (ça en fait des certifications) que toutes les données enregistrées seront sauvegardées.

Voilà, je vais voir ailleurs pour me télédéclarer.

PS : ils n'ont pas de solution pour cette année apparemment.

bon courage


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2006)

bon ca a marché sous FF !!! dieu soit loué :love:


----------



## rubren (31 Mai 2006)

Ben moi ça y est, c'est fait depuis ce soir en 2 temps 3 mouvements. Comme une lettre à la poste... 

Sous 10.4.6, Safari 2.0.3 et avec l'aide de mon bon petit PB G4.

Par contre avant toute chose j'ai téléchargé Impo&#770;ts-Cert pour Safari.app.  concernant la validité du certificat.


----------



## Hérisson (31 Mai 2006)

Dommage tu m'avais donné du courage, mais avec tiger .4.6 et safari je viens de renoncer puisque mon certificat n'est pas reconnu.
Message d'erreur "erreur inconnu contacter votre administarteur"
Bah ce sera l'administarteur de la poste demain....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2006)

*Pour ma part j'ai pas fait compliqué*
Comme le site m'indiquait comme déjà inscrit sans reconnaître mon certificat je me suis tout simplement désabonné pour me réabonner immédiatement après.

Et là, miracle, merveille des temps modernes, tout a bien fonctionné.
Je ne leur passerai pas 20 &#8364; de plus cette année encore, c'eût été dommage.

M'achèterais plutôt un cédé à la place tiens.


----------



## IceandFire (31 Mai 2006)

!!! bien joué Dan !   :love: héhééhéhé !!!


----------



## loic bardelot (31 Mai 2006)

Bon voilà, j'ai rarement des soucis avec mon Mac (iMac PPC sous 10.4.6, 990 Mhz) mais là je sais plus quoi faire.. 

L'histoire : C'est la période des impôts, je me connecte sur le site (j'utilsie Safari). Je suis reconnu (certificat de l'année précédente). Je remplis la déclaration et là pas possible de la signer. J'appelle l'assistance gouvernementale qui lit sagement son manuel,:sleep: me demande de vérifier si j'ai la bonne version de Java (last update =OK), me dit de passer sur Firefox. Je m'exécute. J'annule donc le certificat en cours, j'en recrée un sous Firefox, je le protège avec un mot de passe, je me reconnecte,....même problème à la signature...aucun certificat n'apparaît:mouais:. Je modifie le paramètre dans FF de reconnaissance automatique des certificat. Je recommance sous FF, et au moment de me connecter sur mon espace personnel, il me demande le mot de passe que je lui donne...et la je me fais jeter... Je retourne sous le spréf de FF, je veux repasser en mode de reconnaissance auto des mots de passe et la, une fenêtre Invite me demande le mot de passe de sécurité principale. Quoi cé ? :mouais:J'essaye mon mot de passe utilisateur...marche pas...j'en essaye d'autre que j'ai utilisé ultérieurement...rien ne fonctionne....

Est-ce qu'un expert pourrait éclairer ma webcam ????


----------



## piggy (31 Mai 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> euh en quoi est ce genant d'installer Java ? :rose:


Moi cela ne me gène pas d'installer JVM sauf que je n'y comprends rien sur le site de Mac.
je suis sous Mac OS X 10.2 que dois-je télécharger.
j'ai essayé sous Firefox ou Netscape, il me demande JVM à chaque fois
merci


----------



## Hérisson (31 Mai 2006)

La dernière solution, bonne vieille méthode, je prends ma voiture et je vais la déposer directement dans la boîte aux lettre du centre des impots.Je prendrais bien le receveur en photo mais je doute qui soit là pour m'accueillir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2006)

Hérisson a dit:
			
		

> La dernière solution, bonne vieille méthode, je prends ma voiture et je vais la déposer directement dans la boîte aux lettre du centre des impots.Je prendrais bien le receveur en photo mais je doute qui soit là pour m'accueillir...




*Télédéclarez !*
et faites un geste pour la planète.

Laissez votre voiture au garage


----------



## kurut (2 Juin 2006)

Pour les mac intel, faut utiliser netscape 7


----------



## papadben (5 Juin 2006)

:mouais: Ben heureusement que je vous lis! D'un naturel optimiste ou insouciant je ne me suis pas fait de bile et en y regardant de plus près ma déclaration n'est pas passée!
J'y retourne!


----------



## kurut (6 Juin 2006)

Quel est ton problème ? (+config)


----------



## boddy (6 Juin 2006)

Aujourd'hui, sur la page d'accueil de Wanadoo : voir la pièce jointe


----------



## papadben (6 Juin 2006)

kurut a dit:
			
		

> Quel est ton problème ? (+config)


Salut,
C'est simple, je ne me suis pas fais de bile ou je devais avoir de la m????plein les yeux, je n'ai pas vu que la signature n'avait pas été prise en compte... 
Safari ne passe pas, Firefox refuse, et  netscape7 me fait de l'auto destruction ou presque, c'est à dire que dès que j'ai le certificat, il repart à 0...
IMac intel 17" 1GO et un 6360 qui n'est pas branché sur internet...


----------



## emetloca (7 Juin 2006)

Ca y est ça marche pour moi sur intel.  

Pour moi ça bloquait à la signature sur Safari 2 et Firefox.  

J'ai bien suivi tous les post et les liens de chacun. 
Finalement ça marche avec netscape comme certains l'ont précisé sur le forum. Mais pas avec toutes les versions. La version de 19 Mo ne cessait de quitter inopinément comme le précisait quelqu'un dans un autre post. Finalement je suis allé chercher la version Netscape de Versiontracker : ici  

Tout se déroule bien et les certificats s'affichent bien au moment de la signature. 
Pour info, je l'ai envoyé à minuit. peut être que ça aide Netscape à ne pas planter. :sleep: 

P.S. : Pour ceux qui ont plusieurs certificats et qui utilisent "impots cert" ne pas oublier de modifier la configuration pour pouvoir utiliser le deuxième certificat. 
Je ne sais pas si ça a une importance, mais j'avais aussi fait la manip qui consistait à "toujours approuver" dans les "réglages de confiance" (en bas de la fenêtre après le double clic sur le certificat).  

Bref, enfin ça marche parce que je peux vous dire que j'en ai lu et j'en ai fait des trucs. 
Merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à cette réussite.


----------



## grig (8 Juin 2006)

emetloca a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ça bloquait à la signature sur Safari 2 et Firefox.



Pour moi aussi, ça bloquait à la signature sous Panther avec Firefox (le dernier, sorti hier).
J'étais furax, j'ai donné un petit coup sur la flèche gauche verte en haut, puis flèche droite, et ça a accepté ma signature OUF !

Enfin...


----------



## kurut (9 Juin 2006)

papadben a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> C'est simple, je ne me suis pas fais de bile ou je devais avoir de la m????plein les yeux, je n'ai pas vu que la signature n'avait pas été prise en compte...
> *Safari ne passe pas, Firefox refuse*, et netscape7 me fait de l'auto destruction ou presque, c'est à dire que dès que j'ai le certificat, il repart à 0...
> IMac intel 17" 1GO et un 6360 qui n'est pas branché sur internet...


Pas très explicite.


----------



## papadben (10 Juin 2006)

kurut a dit:
			
		

> Pas très explicite.


Et pourtant c'est simple, la signature ne passe avec aucun des navigateurs!


----------



## Manu. (13 Juin 2006)

désolé d'en remettre une couche mais j'y comprend plus rien !
J'ai lu toutes les discussions sur le sujet (quelques heures de lecture) mais toujours pas de solution.
Quelqu'un peut il me dire clairement si on peut déclarer ses impots avec un Ibook G4 sous MAC OS 10.3.9 ?

J'ai téléchargé netscape : OK ça va
JAVA (JVM) : téléchargé à partir des liens indiqués dans le forum : OK mais quand je le lance j'ai un message qui me dit que je n'ai pas besoin de le mettre à jour !!!!! (j'imagine que j'ai déjà la bonne version ?).

C'est quoi la solution ? (la poste c'est mort je suis hors délai)

Merci d'avance


----------



## papadben (13 Juin 2006)

Salut je te colle la réponse des services des impôts pour mon Mac intel. Le plus estraordinaire est que ça marche! J'ai mon accusé de réception en mains! 
L'an dernier je l'avais faite avec mon 6360 mais sans avoir eu d'accusé de réception et pourtant elle avait été prise en compte....
Bonne chance

_Madame, Monsieur, 

Email : papadben@alicemail.fr

Suite à votre message concernant les difficultés que vous nous avez
signalées, nous vous apportons les éléments de réponse suivants.

Dans le cas où vous utilisez les macs possédant les processeurs Intel (pomme + à propos de ce MAC pour vérifier) nous vous informons que le fonctionnement avec le site nest pas garanti ce qui provoque des soucis au niveau de la signature de la déclaration avec des navigateurs comme Safari ou Mozilla Firefox.

Pour cela, nous vous conseillons lutilisation du navigateur Netscape 7.2.
Vous pouvez télécharger ce navigateur sur le site :
- http://www.telecharger.com/mac
- tapez dans la partie rechercher : "Netscape".
- Cliquez sur "Netscape 7.2" (seule cette version permet de signer la déclaration). Cliquez sur le bouton "télécharger".
- Dès quil est téléchargé, cliquez sur le fichier "Netscape-MachO.dmg.gz" pour le décompresser. 
- Sélectionnez "Agree" pour accepter le contrat de licence. 
- Lécran suivant permet de cliquer et faire glisser lîcone "Netscape" pour lavoir sur le bureau du mac ou dans les applications.
- A la première utilisation, la création dun compte peut-être demandé sélectionner "Cancel" pour ne pas faire cette inscription. 
- Dès son installation, pour pouvoir signer avec ce navigateur il faut maintenant "Exporter" et ensuite "Importer" le certificat.

Vous pouvez nous recontacter en nous indiquant précisément le navigateur Internet avec lequel vous vous êtes abonné (Safari, Firefox...) ainsi que sa version. Nous vous indiquerons alors comme Exporter votre certificat depuis votre navigateur actuel.

Vous pourrez alors importer votre certificat dans Netscape comme suit :
- Ouvrir le menu "Netscape / Preferences" du navigateur : 
- Se postionner sur la rubrique "Privacy & Security" dans la partie de gauche, double cliquer pour développer puis cliquer sur "Certificates". 
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Manage certificates". 

Le Gestionnaire de certificats souvre : 
- Cliquer sur le bouton "Import".
- Sélectionner le fichier P12 correspondant à votre certificat exporté sur le disque dur, cliquer sur "Ouvrir".
- Saisir le mot de passe associé au Magasin de certificat si celui ci a été défini ou le définir. Cliquer sur "OK".
- Saisir le mot de passe associé au certificat lors de son exportation :
Cliquer sur "OK".
Limportation est terminée.

- Se connecter au site avec Netscape pour accèder aux services de la DGI, vous pourrez alors signer et envoyer votre déclaration. Vous retrouverez avec Netscape les modifications apportées à votre déclaration.

Le seul certificat qui est valable est celui qui porte le numéro le plus élevé ( exemple: 3 NOM PRENOM).

Si vous souhaitez nous recontacter à ce sujet, cliquez sur le bouton répondre à lauteur pour conserver lhistorique de notre correspondance.

Cordialement, 

Le service d'assistance du site de télédéclaration 
assistance.dgi@assistance-usagers.com 
0 825 392 392_


----------



## SergeD (13 Juin 2006)

Manu. a dit:
			
		

> désolé d'en remettre une couche mais j'y comprend plus rien !
> J'ai lu toutes les discussions sur le sujet (quelques heures de lecture) mais toujours pas de solution.
> Quelqu'un peut il me dire clairement si on peut déclarer ses impots avec un Ibook G4 sous MAC OS 10.3.9 ?
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
j'ai déclaré avec Firefox sur un iMac G4 en 10.3.9, je pense que ça devrait marcher sur ton iBook.
En te lisant je suppose que tu bloques avec Machine Java...

1 - as-tu lu mon poste sur la page 2 de ce fil?
2 - précise un peu ton problème.
3 - as-tu ton certificat?


----------



## Manu. (14 Juin 2006)

Merci pour la réponse mais ça marche toujours pas !

J'ai bien lu la page 2. Le test est OK (il me dit qd même que j'ai pas la dernière version de JVM) J'ai la version 1.4.2-O3

En fait c'est quand je commence la déclaration (il me reconnait : abonnement OK), le service fait une reconnaissance de la configuration: et là il me dit "logiciel JVM manquant ou version incompatible"

ça viendrait donc de JVM : c'est quoi la version compatible pour OS 10.3.9 ?


----------



## SergeD (14 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
pour le test la version 1.4.2 est ancienne, par contre j'ai la version 1.4.2_09

dans disque --> bibliothèque --> internet plug-ins, j'ai seulement en plugin Java :
- JavaPluginCocoa.bundle version 2.2.0(pour java 1.4.2) Firefox utilise cette version.
- Java applet plugin version 1.2.0(pour java 1.3.1) Netscape utilise cette version.

As-tu vérifié qu'il n'y a pas des plugin Java ailleurs?
Quel navigateur utilises-tu?


----------



## Manu. (15 Juin 2006)

Salut,

En fait j'en ai plein des plugin (une quinzaine) !
Je vais vérifier les versions ce soir.
J'utilise netscape 7.02.
Firefox est peut être mieux ?


----------



## SergeD (15 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai fait les essais avec Netscape 7.2

A mon avis les plugins Java commencent par le mot Java!!


----------



## Manu. (15 Juin 2006)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> pour le test la version 1.4.2 est ancienne, par contre j'ai la version 1.4.2_09
> 
> dans disque --> bibliothèque --> internet plug-ins, j'ai seulement en plugin Java :
> ...



Bonjour,

Pour les plugin c'est bon : y'en a pas d'autres ailleurs et j'ai les bonnes versions.

Mais ça marche tjrs pas !!!!

C'est ma version JVM ?
C'est quoi le lien pour la version1.4.2-09 ?


----------



## SergeD (16 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
j'insiste sur ta version de Netscape, j'ai la version 7.2 en anglais, tu as la 7.02, le problème est peut-être là.
le lien pour Netscape http://browser.netscape.com/ns8/
Pour la 1.4.2_9, je ne sais pas comment je l'ai eu, je fais simplement les mises à jour Apple.


----------



## SergeD (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait un essai avec Netscape 7.02, ça marche.
Mais le test Java, avec les version 7.02 et 7.2 me dit Java 1.3.1_16.
As-tu fait le test avec Netscape 7.02? car chez toi tu as 1.4.2 et celà je l'ai avec safari et firefox.

Tu pourrais essayer FireFox, pour celà, il faut exporter ton certificat depuis Netscape et l'importer depuis Firefox.

Pour l'exporter :
Netscape --> Preferences --> Privacy...--> Certificates --> Manage....--> Selection du certificat et backup

Pour l'importer :
Firefox --> preferences --> Afficher les certificats --> Importer


----------



## Rup (17 Juin 2006)

Salut,

Comme vous tous, j'ai essayé de déclarer mes impôts en ligne ... En résumé, ça a marché pour moi sur iMac G5 (OS X 10.4.6) avec Netscape et Firefox :

1) Dans Safari, j'ai demandé et obtenu un premier certificat. 15 jours plus tard, j'ai essayé de télédéclarer sous Safari 2, sans succès. La hotline m'a indiqué qu'il fallait utiliser Netscape 7.2

2) Je télécharge NS 7.2, importe le certificat précédemment créé : mer..., quel était le mot de passe ?  Je ne m'en souviens plus, le résilie en ligne, en redemande un autre : Netscape l'intègre correctement, je télédéclare et signe tout avec succès. Au passage, notons que NS m'a demandé de sélectionner mon certificat dans une liste (qui ne contient que l'unique certificat des impôts).

3) Mais je n'ai pas envie de garder NS. J'exporte mon nouveau certificat, et j'importe celui-ci dans Firefox. Retour sur le site des impôts, je fais semblant de déclarer pour la première fois : le certificat est reconnu, les impôts me souhaitent la bienvenue nommément.
Chouette, je peux mettre NS à la poubelle.

4) Et Safari ?  J'ai importé mon second certificat des impôts dans Trousseau d'Accès, après avoir supprimé tout ce qui y avait été mis par Safari lors de ma première demande de trousseau (un certiicat, une clé privée, une clé publique). Maintennant, Trousseau d'Accès me crée un certificat et une clé privée : bizarre.
En essayant de me reconnecter sur ma déclaration avec Safari 2, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur concernant mon certificat. Peut-être est-ce parce que j'ai aussi un autre certificat perso dans Trousseau, pour mon compte .Mac, en plus de 4 ou 5 autres certificats d'autorités diverses. J'ai essayé de changer les règles de confiance de mon certificat des impôts, sans succès; même en déverrouillant le trousseau X509Anchors.

Voilà; en résumé, pour moi ça marche sur Firefox, en étant passé par Netscape.


----------



## Manu. (21 Juin 2006)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'insiste sur ta version de Netscape, j'ai la version 7.2 en anglais, tu as la 7.02, le problème est peut-être là.
> le lien pour Netscape http://browser.netscape.com/ns8/
> Pour la 1.4.2_9, je ne sais pas comment je l'ai eu, je fais simplement les mises à jour Apple.


 
Bonjour,

Merci pour tout ça marche enfin !!
C'est effectivement la mise à jour Apple qu'il fallait faire (tout simplement). J'ai également utilisé la version 7.2 pour Netscape.

Encore merci.


----------



## Fastida (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour.
Tien,je rebondis sur ce dernier post.
Comment détecter si quelq'un vampirise ma connection wifi en temps réel?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2006)

Rup a dit:
			
		

> Voilà; en résumé, pour moi ça marche sur Firefox, en étant passé par Netscape.


Petit retour d'expérience, j'ai tout fait hier.
Je n'ai même pas essayé avec Safari.

Avec tiger 10.4.6 (toutes les mises à jour effectuées) et Firefox (toutes mises à jour effectuées) c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste.


----------



## Fastida (21 Juin 2006)

Je me suis trompé de forum


----------



## Lamar (25 Juin 2006)

Merci à tous pour votre aide et notamment à papadben, dont le message détaillé m'a bien aidé. Merci aussi à ceux qui ont expliqué comment exporter le certificat à partir de Safari.
J'espère que l'année prochaine le service des impots prendra en compte l'existence de Safari.


----------



## papadben (25 Juin 2006)

Remercie surtout les impots! Je n'ai fait que copier-coller! Mais ça fait toujours plaisir:rose:


----------



## gabba11 (25 Juin 2006)

comment faire pour teletransmettre ma declaration, apparemment sous mac os x2.8, il n'y a pas de logiciel java requis!

D&#233;j&#224;, en commen&#231;ant par poser ta question dans le bon forum (Internet).


----------



## SergeD (25 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
quel navigateur utilises-tu?
As-tu ton certificat? et avec quel navigateur as-tu fait ton inscription?


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2006)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> quel navigateur utilises-tu?
> As-tu ton certificat? et avec quel navigateur as-tu fait ton inscription?



Bonjour,

Le certificat est délivré a la fin. Avec Firefox il faut insister. Il m'a demandé plusieurs fois le logiciel JVM (introuvable) mais en insistant on y arrive ... faut croire qu'il se fatigue ...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juin 2006)

Je croyais qu'il fallait sa declaration avant le 15 juin


----------



## Lamar (30 Juin 2006)

Ca dépendait des zones scolaires !


----------



## iBapt (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de réactiver cette discussion, car ce midi, quelle surprise j'ai eu en voyant une amande, pour excès de vitesse (6 km/h) dans ma boite aux lettres.... ah ces chers radars automatiques qui poussent comme des champignons....  

Mais c'est pas là ou je voulais en venir .

Tout le monde (ou presque) a connus des déboires pour faire sa déclaration d'impôt sur internet (j'ai même finalement capituler, et est aller à mon centre des impôts pour la faire... :hosto: )

Je voulais juste vous signaler que le site du gouvernement (www.amendes.gouv.fr), pour payer sa contravention par CB est entièrement compatible avec notre chère navigateur safari .

Comme quoi, quant l'état, veux quelque chose (prendre notre argent le plus vite possible) il y arrive... :sick:


----------



## Lamar (28 Septembre 2006)

Je confirme pour l'avoir exp&#233;riment&#233; moi-m&#234;me (1 km/h retenu au dessus de la limite, mais c'est ma femme qui conduisait et je n'&#233;tais m&#234;me pas dans la voiture !), &#231;a marche tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien. Je vous le conseille.


----------

